
Windows 10 upgrade will soon be easier to reject - stryk
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/windows-10-upgrade-will-soon-be-easier-to-reject/
======
makecheck
Yes, better, but still VERY clearly trying to hide choices in plain sight.

The ONLY choice that looks like a button in the new version is “Upgrade Now”.
The other choices use some weird link style that is not even underlined (and
yes, people will overlook this).

There is no reason to invent a new button style, Microsoft. Just create 3
buttons. Seriously.

